# V for Vendetta



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

#1 daughter invited me out for a movie date so we could check this one out. We both enjoyed it a lot. The violence got a little gratuitous at times, but all in all the visuals were great and I liked the story line. I suspect that Dubya will wait for this to come out in DVD. :lol: 

John


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmmm.... it was an interesting film that leaves no room for a sequel. I believe it was based upon a comic book written in the 1985 by someone very critical of the right. Certainly not a waste of money, and some interesting twists as well.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Yeah, they didn't leave anything in the locker room with this one! I thought the closing 15 minutes or so were a real kick. Definitely worth the watch.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

I dunno. There was nothing really grabbing in it.

The gov't does secret tests to create a super warrior. Check.

They lose control of him and he escapes. Check

He gets revenge on those who ruined him. Check

Okay, let's throw in a totalitarian government. Check

The action scenes were relatively good and the Benny Hill scene was quite funny. But it just sort of fell flat. I didn't really find anything that separated it from any other "futuristic" film that I've seen. It sort of bordered on silliness at some points.

The anti- American politics part of it was nothing major. It was there, but actually more refrained than I expected.
I might be a little naive in this, but I find it very hard to believe that any country in Europe, and Britain of all places, who allow a Hitler-esque leader to take over.

My girlfriend really like it and bought the comic. I suppose when she's done we'll see how different it was from the movie.

The best part was the credits:

"Based on comic book *illustrated* by..." No mention of Alan Moore.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_The gov't does secret tests to create a super warrior. Check.

They lose control of him and he escapes. Check

He gets revenge on those who ruined him. Check

Okay, let's throw in a totalitarian government. Check_

*lol* I watched "Ultraviolet" last night. Exact same plot! 

_No mention of Alan Moore._

Wiki has the scoop on that:


> Film adaptations of Moore's work also proved controversial. With From Hell and The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, Moore was content to allow the filmmakers to do whatever they wished and removed himself from the process entirely. "As long as I could distance myself by not seeing them," he said, he could profit from the films while leaving the original comics untouched, "assured no one would confuse the two. This was probably naïve on my part."[3]
> 
> Trouble arose when producer Martin Poll and screenwriter Larry Cohen filed a lawsuit against 20th Century Fox, alleging that the film The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen plagiarized their script entitled Cast of Characters. Although the two scripts bear many similarities, most of them are elements that were added for the film and do not originate in Moore's comics. According to Moore, "they seemed to believe that the head of 20th Century Fox called me up and persuaded me to steal this screenplay, turning it into a comic book which they could then adapt back into a movie, to camouflage petty larceny." Moore testified in court hearings, a process so painful that he surmised he would have been better treated had he "molested and murdered a busload of retarded children after giving them heroin." Fox's settlement of the case insulted Moore, who interpreted it as an admission of guilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Halfsek said:


> The gov't does secret tests to create a super warrior. Check.


I didn't quite see it that way. I saw it as a way to develop a deadly virus to cause panic during the elections. I know, it sounds like the X Files.


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Halfsek said:
> 
> 
> > The gov't does secret tests to create a super warrior. Check./QUOTE]I didn't quite see it that way. I saw it as a way to develop a deadly virus to cause panic during the elections. I know, it sounds like the X Files.
> ...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, I have been a longtime Doctor Who fan. Seen almost all of the complete stories.


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> I didn't quite see it that way. I saw it as a way to develop a deadly virus to cause panic during the elections. I know, it sounds like the X Files.


Maybe I remember it wrong. But it was something to do with creating something to be the ultimate weapon (not Jeff Speakman). 
I'll amend that to:

Doing secret tests on it's own citizens. Check


----------

